# Never Bomb The Legend Killer!!!!!



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I messed up big time trying to be cute, I hit Mario with some few choice sticks.... Everybody warned me dont mess with LK but i didnt listen! 
Yesterday The Legend Killer Hand delivered a good Bitc• slap. totally destroying my UPS truck and my EGO ! all I can say is a picture is worth a thousand words!......

Thank you LK You are the best .........YOUR NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow...very nice hit!!! those are some GREAT sticks!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow nice Oliva sampler, great bomb man.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice smack down!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice smackin


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great bomb!! Wow! Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wow!! rad hit there Ek!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great couple of bombs right there.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a great hit


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Poke the sleeping bear :lol: Good hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Awesome...*

:mrcool:


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

oh damn he showed you whats what!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

great hit man


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!! Nice hit.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Who is LK? Haven't seen any fools on here calling them selves Legend Killer in a long time! I think that's more like the arcade game Super Mario LOL


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Its been a long time ... is LK back?


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice hit right there. Enjoy EK


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't mess with Mario-Yikes


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the fact that Mario's "warnings" tend to destroy vehicles and small structures...!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats the LK for you  EK, you ought to go post this on the "other board" we frequent.. I know he would get a kick out of that.
Scott


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Who is LK? Haven't seen any fools on here calling them selves Legend Killer in a long time! I think that's more like the arcade game Super Mario LOL


thats funny right there


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Hit!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

This guy is legendary? I never heard of him.....Oh yeah, I'm new here! My Bad!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats a nice hit!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Those are some nice cigars..Great hit


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

ahhh, the legend sleeper decided to visit the site. 

nice hit mario... wherever you are.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

who exactly is this legendary killer ???


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

jitzy said:


> thats funny right there


That's actually very funny right Jitz....my man Frank is gonna have some BIG laughs soon!  I and still never forget your involvement on an older hit.....


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> ahhh, the legend sleeper decided to visit the site.
> 
> nice hit mario... wherever you are.


LOL....whats up brother!?


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

hehe, Nice one Mario... 

Mario is just a big ol softie when you get down to it...


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:brick: oooof


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's actually very funny right Jitz....my man Frank is gonna have some BIG laughs soon!  I and still never forget your involvement on an older hit.....


I always get big laughs from you Super Mario LOL

By the way good to see you around!


----------



## PSO (Feb 9, 2007)

Nicely done LK, you should never ever mess with the LK!!!!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Mario. . . . .I thought you retired to open a sausage factory or something...  :biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Harpo Marx said:


> Mario. . . . .I thought you retired to open a sausage factory or something...  :biggrin:


now thats funny!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Harpo Marx said:


> Mario. . . . .I thought you retired to open a sausage factory or something...  :biggrin:


That's my side business..... Mario's Killer Sausages..... ask for the special "John Holmes with extra peppers and onions" HAHAHAHAHAHAH comes witha pint of the secret sauce!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's actually very funny right Jitz....my man Frank is gonna have some BIG laughs soon!  I and still never forget your involvement on an older hit.....


:roflmao: whats going on brother very nice hit but what involvement I never betrayed you.............. to much:helloooo:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> That's my side business..... Mario's Killer Sausages..... ask for the special "John Holmes with extra peppers and onions" HAHAHAHAHAHAH comes witha pint of the secret sauce!


SO I guess your getting your sauce from the Mumster...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit Mario


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

What can "Brown" do to you?

View attachment 9606


----------

